# Águas mais quentes de portugal?



## Cluster (23 Set 2012 às 02:39)

Olá a todos. Antes de mais é o meu primeiro post aqui, tenho andado curioso acerca do nosso clima e  também clima em geral nos últimos anos e portanto decidi finalmente criar uma conta! 

Depois de ter lido e pesquisado sobre este tópico decidi lançar a questão aqui: afinal que zona de Portugal tem as águas marítimas mais quentes? Eu diria que é a Madeira se consideramos o ano todo, mas nos meses de junho até setembro (inclusive) não tenho tanta a certeza. Obrigado em avanço!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2012 às 02:41)

Sê bem vindo ao fórum.
Que águas? Marítimas? Termais?


----------



## Cluster (23 Set 2012 às 02:43)

Marítimas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2012 às 02:45)

Por regra, e respondendo concretamente à tua questão costuma ser o Sotavento Algarvio, principalmente a Este de Tavira. 
Claro que depois há variações, mas quando aparece o conhecido "levante" são sempre as que mais aquecem.


----------



## Cluster (23 Set 2012 às 02:55)

A ideia que eu tenho é que no inverno até o atlântico é mais quente que o mediterrâneo. No site em questão as águas de Lisboa eram mais quentes que Ibiza por exemplo, mais ou menos nos 3 primeiros meses do ano.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Set 2012 às 08:56)

Sim, relativamente ao ano todo as da Madeira são mais morninhas!
Variam entre os 18ºC de Março/Abril e os 25ºC de Agosto/Outubro.
É muito mais agradável dar um mergulho nas águas da Madeira em Agosto do nas da Baía de Monte Gordo em Setembro, isto porque não se sente tanto a diferença térmica ar/água, água/ar, as temperaturas do mar estão sempre muito equilibradas com as do ar e isso para os banhistas é ótimo!
Hás de notar isso se fores lá um dia!!


----------



## belem (23 Set 2012 às 16:39)

Este assunto já foi discutido aqui no forum ( ainda que já há uns bons tempos).
Foram apresentados inclusive gráficos de observação.

As águas marítimas ( territoriais) mais quentes de Portugal, ficam no sul/sudoeste do mar dos Açores.

Se for com linha costeira, talvez na Madeira/Selvagens...


----------



## Cluster (23 Set 2012 às 17:55)

Pois, queria na linha costeira no sentido de fácil acesso ao mar. Se são a sul/sudoeste dos açores parece que a Madeira é mesmo o sitio mais quente. Vi agora pelo http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php (um link que encontrei graças a este fórum, obrigado) as boias na madeira, no Funchal esta nos 25.3 e 26 em Porto Moniz!


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2012 às 21:21)

Em Portugal Continental as águas mais quentes ocorrem na baía de Monte Gordo. Trata-se de uma zona assoreada, devido ao rio Guadiana, com águas pouco profundas e bancos de areia. Para além disso, todo o sotavento algarvio está mais exposto aos ventos de sueste, e não raras vezes o vento sopra de sueste no sotavento e de sudoeste no barlavento. Os ventos de sueste arrastam as águas quentes da desembocadura do Mediterrâneo para a costa sul do Algarve. No entanto, ao longo do Verão podem ocorrer muitas oscilações, e isso depende da direcção do vento. Durante dias de nortada a temperatura da água na baía de Monte Gordo pode descer abaixo dos 20ºC, mas durante períodos prolongados de sueste pode atingir os 28ºC. Contudo, regra geral, oscila entre os 21 e os 26ºC entre Junho e o início de Outubro, atingido os valores mais baixos durante os primeiros meses do ano (14 a 18ºC, varia de ano para ano). 

Há alguma variação interanual, há anos de água muito quente como 2003, ou de água mais fresca como 2008 ou 2012. 

A baía de Monte Gordo situa-se entre a foz do Guadiana e o início da Ria  Formosa.


----------



## Cluster (23 Set 2012 às 21:50)

Nunca fui a Monte Gordo mas parece interessante, pelo menos no que toca a temperaturas de água no verão. E já agora por curiosidade esses 28ºC sao medidos de que maneira? Eu digo isto porque neste ano no final de agosto tinha um amigo que estava no Porto Santo e mediu a temperatura da água junto da rebentação pelo que marcou 27.5ºC enquanto que pelo IM estava "apenas" a 24ºC. Nas praias de areia a temperatura parece subir mais na rebentação (falo por mera observação), mas basta nadar uns metros para se sentir a temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## frederico (23 Set 2012 às 23:11)

Cluster disse:


> Nunca fui a Monte Gordo mas parece interessante, pelo menos no que toca a temperaturas de água no verão. E já agora por curiosidade esses 28ºC sao medidos de que maneira? Eu digo isto porque neste ano no final de agosto tinha um amigo que estava no Porto Santo e mediu a temperatura da água junto da rebentação pelo que marcou 27.5ºC enquanto que pelo IM estava "apenas" a 24ºC. Nas praias de areia a temperatura parece subir mais na rebentação (falo por mera observação), mas basta nadar uns metros para se sentir a temperatura mais baixa.



Em 2003 a comunicação social noticiou que a água estava a 28ºC no sotavento algarvio. Não sei onde foram buscar este valor. Em anos recentes a bóia de Faro já ultrapassou os 27.0ºC. Sucede que a bóia de Faro está afastada da praia. Na praia a temperatura está ligeiramente superior, umas décimas. A baía de Monte Gordo costuma estar com 1 a 3ºC acima do que regista a bóia de Faro. A temperatura é medida todas as manhãs nas praias da zona. A água costuma oscilar entre os 22 e os 26ºC, regra geral. Há também os registos de satélite, estão por aí em diversos sites mas não é fácil arranjar mapas detalhadas com a zona sotavento em modo ampliado, para se ver bem as variações ao longo da costa. Depois há os registos para Isla Canela e Isla Cristina no site da AEMET.


----------



## Cluster (24 Set 2012 às 00:42)

Pois tenho tentado ver mapas por satélite, mas para já é como dizes, muito difícil de arranjar. É possível que as temperaturas que eles medem na praia de manhã  não sejam por bóia como neste caso em Faro ou então é mesmo muito quentinha, mas por outro lado esses valores até no mediterrâneo próximos são raros

Ps: Não sei se este site é muito fiável mas aqui tenho um exemplo para Ibiza por exemplo:   http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Punta-Xarraca-Ibiza/seatemp


----------



## frederico (24 Set 2012 às 01:32)

Cluster disse:


> Pois tenho tentado ver mapas por satélite, mas para já é como dizes, muito difícil de arranjar. É possível que as temperaturas que eles medem na praia de manhã  não sejam por bóia como neste caso em Faro ou então é mesmo muito quentinha, mas por outro lado esses valores até no mediterrâneo próximos são raros
> 
> Ps: Não sei se este site é muito fiável mas aqui tenho um exemplo para Ibiza por exemplo:   http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Punta-Xarraca-Ibiza/seatemp



A bóia de Faro está longe da costa. Na praia a água está ligeiramente mais quente, regra geral é assim. 

Ao longo dos anos já foram colocadas aqui muitas imagens de satélite de diferentes sites de referência. E constata-se que entre o sotavento algarvio e a foz do Guadalquivir a água tem uma temperatura idêntica à temperatura do Mediterrâneo Ocidental, com muita frequência. Mas tudo depende da direcção dos ventos e das correntes, e das variações interanuais. No Mediterrâneo oriental 28ºC de água do mar é normalíssimo, no ocidenal nem tanto mas em algumas zonas costeira não é  raro.


----------



## Cluster (24 Set 2012 às 02:42)

Obrigado por toda esta informação, parece me a mim que no verão depende dos dias. Anualmente a Madeira parece estar acima da média do resto do país, com os Açores por perto e o sotavento algarvio.


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2012 às 16:23)

Falta referir as águas da Ria Formosa, que são ligeiramente mais quentes que as águas marítimas. E há praias na ria, como a praia do Alacém, perto de Cabanas de Tavira.


----------



## Cluster (25 Set 2012 às 23:37)

. 
Já  agora, fora do tópico, estava a tentar encontrar zonas em Portugal onde se tenha temperaturas médias anuais (do ar) nos últimos anos acima dos 20 ou mesmo 21. Encontrei alguns dados do IM mas eram muito genéricos (poucas estações) e algumas referências aqui, mas nunca chegue a ver os dados.


----------



## belem (26 Set 2012 às 00:55)

Relativamente a locais com estações do IM, Ponta do Sol...
Ainda que não seja o local mais quente de Portugal, já chega a essa ordem de valores.


----------



## Cluster (26 Set 2012 às 02:58)

Obrigado! Espero encontrar mais lugares (includindo no continente se possível ou nos Açores: )), mas suponho que se  Ponta do Sol atinge esses valores também algumas zonas mais ao nível do mar no Funchal poderão. Já é um começo


----------



## Shimmy (20 Out 2012 às 11:32)

*Ponta da Ferraria*, São Miguel, Açores, sem dúvida alguma. É uma baía/piscina natural de basalto (lava). Com a maré baixa e no verão, a água chega a estar tão quente que custa a entrar. Com a maré alta é agradavelmente morninha, como numa piscina interior. Desde que o mar não esteja muito mau, toma-se banho todo o ano lá. Não deixem de ir experimentar


----------



## Cluster (22 Out 2012 às 05:23)

Hehe, acredito! Ainda tenho que visitar essa bela terra, mas fica ai um bom conselho. Suponho que as piscinas naturais de porto moniz na madeira também sejam mais quentes que o mar que as rodeia, ou qualquer piscina natural, mas pronto é batota


----------



## Azor (22 Out 2012 às 14:24)

Shimmy disse:


> *Ponta da Ferraria*, São Miguel, Açores, sem dúvida alguma. É uma baía/piscina natural de basalto (lava). Com a maré baixa e no verão, a água chega a estar tão quente que custa a entrar. Com a maré alta é agradavelmente morninha, como numa piscina interior. Desde que o mar não esteja muito mau, toma-se banho todo o ano lá. Não deixem de ir experimentar



Shimmy as águas quentes da Ferraria em S. Miguel e no Carapacho na Graciosa, só são quentes devido à actividade vulcânica, contrastando com o resto do mar dos Açores que nada tem a ver com estas brutais excepções 

Na Ferraria em S. Miguel as águas chegam mesmo aos 70-80 º C de maré vazia e o fumo é visível da superfície do mar, e isso durante todo o ano, seja de inverno seja de verão. Mas em terra também tens vários outros lugares assim quentes, com a diferença que a água já é doce lol


----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2012 às 20:00)

suspeito que a madeira ganha o premio de todos os lados quer no continente quer ilhas a madeira é mais quente


----------



## belem (22 Out 2012 às 20:56)

Este assunto já foi discutido há algum tempo.
Eu apresentei diversos gráficos de observação ( e com observações recolhidas em diferentes meses), que apresentavam dados muito interessantes.

Na minha opinião, pareceu-me claro:

a) Se olharmos para zonas costeiras, deverá ser algures na Madeira ( Ilhas Selvagens ou em alguma fajã da Ilha principal).

b) Se for em mar alto ( mas em território marítimo nacional), fica nos Açores.


----------



## Cluster (23 Out 2012 às 04:54)

E depois ainda existem as variações como é de esperar. Neste ano em particular a água pareceu-me mais quente mesmo ali naquela zona da madeira+canárias que propriamente logo a sul ou sudeste dos açores. Tenho observado vários mapas das temperaturas na superfície do mar há alguns meses e pelo menos neste ano pareceu-me estar mais fria por esses lados. Por outro lado a madeira pareceu estar um pouco mais quente que o habitual com valores de 25 durante o final do agosto, o mês de setembro e alguns dias de outubro (nas boias cheguei a ver mais que 26 em porto moniz em meados de setembro). De qualquer maneira a questão era mais no sentido costeiro e não propriamente em qualquer sitio do nosso mar


----------



## belem (23 Out 2012 às 13:23)

Olá


Se queres saber quais as águas mais quentes (mas de uma zona costeira), tens a resposta mais acima.


Eu por aqui, não entendi muito bem e fiquei indeciso: 



Cluster disse:


> Olá a todos. Antes de mais é o meu primeiro post aqui, tenho andado curioso acerca do nosso clima e  também clima em geral nos últimos anos e portanto decidi finalmente criar uma conta!
> 
> Depois de ter lido e pesquisado sobre este tópico decidi lançar a questão aqui: afinal que zona de Portugal tem as águas marítimas mais quentes? Eu diria que é a Madeira se consideramos o ano todo, mas nos meses de junho até setembro (inclusive) não tenho tanta a certeza. Obrigado em avanço!



 ...por isso falei nas duas. Mas obrigado por me esclareceres agora.


----------



## Art-J (23 Nov 2012 às 15:04)

Sem qualquer dúvida a costa sudeste da Madeira. E por uma grande margem. A temperatura da água do mar no Funchal em Dezembro é em média parecida àquela registada na boia de Faro.. em Agosto. Estamos agora quase em Dezembro e estamos com temp. da água do mar a 22ºC no Funchal. Se tivermos em consideração as águas pertencentes à ZEE de Portugal, temos um hotspot a sul dos Açores; e a nas ilhas Selvagens devem ser em média umas décimas superiores às registadas na Madeira.

A nível de temperatura do ar, os locais mais quentes do país são o Lugar de Baixo (Ponta do Sol), Madalena do Mar (Calheta), Jardim do Mar (Calheta) e Paúl do Mar (Calheta).. tudo na costa sudoeste da ilha da Madeira. Essas localidades têm em comum terem o Atlântico de um lado e encostas altas do outro, o que cria um efeito de estufa onde a rocha basaltica acumula calor durante o dia e liberta calor durante a noite. Ou seja, temperaturas médias anuais acima dos 20ºC e superiores a 18ºC até nos meses mais frios, o que torna essas localidades as únicas em Portugal com clima Tropical.


----------



## belem (23 Nov 2012 às 15:29)

Art-J disse:


> Sem qualquer dúvida a costa sudeste da Madeira. E por uma grande margem. A temperatura da água do mar no Funchal em Dezembro é em média parecida àquela registada na boia de Faro.. em Agosto. Estamos agora quase em Dezembro e estamos com temp. da água do mar a 22ºC no Funchal. Se tivermos em consideração as águas pertencentes à ZEE de Portugal, temos um hotspot a sul dos Açores; e a nas ilhas Selvagens devem ser em média umas décimas superiores às registadas na Madeira.
> 
> A nível de temperatura do ar, os locais mais quentes do país são o Lugar de Baixo (Ponta do Sol), Madalena do Mar (Calheta), Jardim do Mar (Calheta) e Paúl do Mar (Calheta).. tudo na costa sudoeste da ilha da Madeira. Essas localidades têm em comum terem o Atlântico de um lado e encostas altas do outro, o que cria um efeito de estufa onde a rocha basaltica acumula calor durante o dia e liberta calor durante a noite. Ou seja, temperaturas médias anuais acima dos 20ºC e superiores a 18ºC até nos meses mais frios, o que torna essas localidades as únicas em Portugal com clima Tropical.




A Fajã dos Padres, também é quente.

Penso que existe uma localidade perto de Machico, que também parece ser quente.


----------



## Cluster (30 Nov 2012 às 00:29)

Art-J disse:


> Sem qualquer dúvida a costa sudeste da Madeira. E por uma grande margem. A temperatura da água do mar no Funchal em Dezembro é em média parecida àquela registada na boia de Faro.. em Agosto. Estamos agora quase em Dezembro e estamos com temp. da água do mar a 22ºC no Funchal. Se tivermos em consideração as águas pertencentes à ZEE de Portugal, temos um hotspot a sul dos Açores; e a nas ilhas Selvagens devem ser em média umas décimas superiores às registadas na Madeira.
> 
> A nível de temperatura do ar, os locais mais quentes do país são o Lugar de Baixo (Ponta do Sol), Madalena do Mar (Calheta), Jardim do Mar (Calheta) e Paúl do Mar (Calheta).. tudo na costa sudoeste da ilha da Madeira. Essas localidades têm em comum terem o Atlântico de um lado e encostas altas do outro, o que cria um efeito de estufa onde a rocha basaltica acumula calor durante o dia e liberta calor durante a noite. Ou seja, temperaturas médias anuais acima dos 20ºC e superiores a 18ºC até nos meses mais frios, o que torna essas localidades as únicas em Portugal com clima Tropical.



As selvagens provavelmente terão ainda mais que a Madeira, por outro lado fico sempre na dúvida se fazem ou não parte da Madeira, por isso estava a contar com todas as ilhas, incluindo as desertas, porto santo e selvagens como sendo parte da "Madeira".

Impressionante a diversidade na ilha, nunca tive acesso a dados sobre a calheta etc. Obrigado. Já agora foi mencionado o curral das freiras, existem dados acerca do local (a baixa altitude).?

Ps:Obrigado a todos pela contribuição até agora, tem sido muito esclarecedora.


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2012 às 00:39)

Cluster disse:


> As selvagens provavelmente terão ainda mais que a Madeira, por outro lado fico sempre na dúvida se fazem ou não parte da Madeira, por isso estava a contar com todas as ilhas, incluindo as desertas, porto santo e selvagens como sendo parte da "Madeira".
> 
> Impressionante a diversidade na ilha, nunca tive acesso a dados sobre a calheta etc. Obrigado. Já agora foi mencionado o curral das freiras, existem dados acerca do local (a baixa altitude).?
> 
> Ps:Obrigado a todos pela contribuição até agora, tem sido muito esclarecedora.



As ilhas Selvagens fazem parte da Madeira.

São conhecidas por ser o ponto terrestre mais meridional de Portugal.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Dez 2012 às 19:15)

ou das canarias eles insistem que são deles chegaram a por a bandeira do país do lado parece a china e o japão. para já são da nossa soberania


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2012 às 22:44)

camrov8 disse:


> ou das canarias eles insistem que são deles chegaram a por a bandeira do país do lado parece a china e o japão. para já são da nossa soberania



Sim, as Selvagens são nossas e acho que a soberania não vai mudar.

E mesmo as Canárias, foram atribuídas de uma forma algo polémica a Espanha.

Na minha opinião não deviam ser espanholas nem portuguesas.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2012 às 02:22)

belem disse:


> Sim, as Selvagens são nossas e acho que a soberania não vai mudar.
> 
> E mesmo as Canárias, foram atribuídas de uma forma algo polémica a Espanha.
> 
> Na minha opinião não deviam ser espanholas nem portuguesas.



As Canárias eram habitadas pelos guanches. Os espanhóis dizimaram praticamente toda a população nativa da ilha logo nas primeiras décadas de colonização. Tal como dizimaram a sangue frio os nativos da América.


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2012 às 21:56)

frederico disse:


> As Canárias eram habitadas pelos guanches. Os espanhóis dizimaram praticamente toda a população nativa da ilha logo nas primeiras décadas de colonização. Tal como dizimaram a sangue frio os nativos da América.



Pois, por isso mesmo é que deviam ser independentes.


----------



## Art-J (8 Dez 2012 às 14:05)

Cluster disse:


> As selvagens provavelmente terão ainda mais que a Madeira, por outro lado fico sempre na dúvida se fazem ou não parte da Madeira, por isso estava a contar com todas as ilhas, incluindo as desertas, porto santo e selvagens como sendo parte da "Madeira".
> 
> Impressionante a diversidade na ilha, nunca tive acesso a dados sobre a calheta etc. Obrigado. Já agora foi mencionado o curral das freiras, existem dados acerca do local (a baixa altitude).?
> 
> Ps:Obrigado a todos pela contribuição até agora, tem sido muito esclarecedora.



Pensando melhor, a água do mar nas Selvagens, embora mais a sul que a Madeira, tem águas umas décimas mais frias e não mais quentes do que a costa sul da Madeira. Isto porque cria-se ali uma "banheira" na costa sul da Madeira.. muitas vezes 1ºC ou assim mais quente que a água que circula ao largo da ilha, e no Porto Santo.

O Curral das Freiras.. até a parte baixa é relativamente alta. Tem um dos climas mais horríveis de se imaginar. Devido à localização no interior da ilha, está quase sempre nublado, a exposição solar é muito pequena devida às montanhas (até 1800m de altitude) que estão em toda a volta e o regime de precipitação é medonho. Quando chove a sério é capaz de chover lá mais numa semana do que num ano inteiro em Lisboa.


----------

